# Shorin Ryu Info



## Yeti (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi all...
I'm a TKD guy who just moved to CT from MA.  All the TKD schools in this area are schools that I just don't want to be a part of. They're either belt factories charging too much $$ for a timeline black belt, or they're tournament oriented schools to the point where classes are cut short by 10-15 minutes so that those that are participating the next tournament can demonstrate their forms or breaking routines (at least the one I was allowed to participate in).  

SO...since I've always had an interest in Shorin Ryu, I decided to look into the local school in town.  All I can say is WOW.  The dojo is in a small hole in the wall in an ordinary brick building, the sign out front says "Karate" and nothing more, they've been at that location for over 22 years, the Sensei was genuine and just wants to teach, and the tuition is actually reasonable.  Needless to say, I am starting formal training there next week.  

The one thing I did not think to ask when I was there, was what branch of Shorin Ryu they teach, but I'll ask that next week for sure.  

My question is this...are there any good books that anyone can recommend that detail the history, philosophy, bunkai, etc. of the art?  I'd like to read all I can to help with my training. 

Thanks.


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd reccomend finding out which branch of Shorin Ryu you will studying 1st . Because lets say you'll be studying Matsumura Seito , there's a world of difference between their style and a Kyan based system like Sukuinhayashi(Seibukan) . Then , we'd be able to make reccomendations .


----------



## Yeti (Sep 2, 2005)

That makes perfect sense. I'll chime back in late next week once I get that figured out. I guess I didn't realize there was that much of a disparity between the different "branches" of the style.

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 2, 2005)

Actually there is a wealth of knowledge on this site about some of the different variations of Shorin Ryu.  

I know the 3 main branches are Shobayashi, Kobayashi, and Matsu Bayashi.

Best of luck


----------



## TonyU (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> My question is this...are there any good books that anyone can recommend that detail the history, philosophy, bunkai, etc. of the art? I'd like to read all I can to help with my training.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes there is. I'm a long time ShorinRyu practioner myself. Good to see you left Take My Dough for ShorinRyu (I'm just kidding here).

Get your self a copy of Okinawan Karate, Teachers, styles and secret techniques by Mark Bishop.
He does a great job of breaking down most of the Okinawan styles and teachers including ShorinRyu.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2005)

What's a "Kyan based system"?


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Sep 2, 2005)

Sukuinhayashi (Seibukan) is one . Matsubayashi , Shobayashi , & Isshin Ryu are all partially based on Chotoku Kyan's teachings .


----------



## TimoS (Sep 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> What's a "Kyan based system"?



It simply means that they trace their lineage back to Chotoku Kyan. I don't have the reference material here at work, so from the top of my head I can think of at least three others besides those mentioned: Shorinji ryu Kenkokan, Okinawan Shorinji ryu and Shorinji ryu Renshinkan (and the all those that have splintered from these)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah, OK! I had taken Kyan as a word rather than a proper name. Now I get it!


----------



## searcher (Sep 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ah, OK! I had taken Kyan as a word rather than a proper name. Now I get it!


Look him up.  He is a wonderful story of overcoming great odds with martial arts training.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, I do know of him; I just had read the word as something other than what it was.


----------



## JPH (Sep 20, 2005)

A good book I think that you'll enjoy reading is "The Essence of Okinawan Karate Do," by Shoshin Nagamine and the Charles E. Tuttle Company. The book deals with the history and lineage of Shorin Ryu and gives a good description of the kata, as well as other aspects of the system.

The book was first published in 1976 and gives a straight forward presentation of the Matsubayashi Ryu faction of Shorin Ryu.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 20, 2005)

It really is a great book.


----------



## twayman (Oct 27, 2005)

Although this thread is a month old I was wondering if Mike can tell us what ryuha his shorin-ryu is from?  I do kobayashi-ryu and was wondering how the training is coming along?


----------



## TCA (Dec 14, 2005)

Interested in why you have always wanted to take Shorin Ryu?  I too was in TKD (Brown Belt) and switched to Matsabyashi Shorin Ryu.  I find the training very intense and painful.  I love it...  If you have a good traditional Shorin Ryu instructor, you will heighten in both confidence and physical endurance.  We train specifically for the street, however we certainly compete in tournaments.  By the way, we train as a small group in the basement of a church.  Good pain to you...


----------



## Yeti (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry for not chiming in earlier. It's been a very hectic few months. 
I have actually not been training in anything - TKD, Shorin-Ryu or otherwise - in quite some time. I tore a hamstring a few months ago while over-estimating just how high I could kick, and haven't been able to make it all the way back from that. Luckily it wasn't a total tear (doctor called it a severe pull) so I've got that going for me. I actually feel pretty good and have been working out (slowly) at home so hopefully soon I can make it back.

To answer TCA's question, I am interested in Shorin-Ryu because it seems to be the most similar to TKD in "style" but without all the excess baggage in terms of kicking techniques that TKD has.  I absolutely love TKD, but I have been experiencing problems with my hips and lower back that can be attributed to the jumping/spinning kicks in TKD.  I therefore view Shorin-Ryu as a means to keep doing what I love but without the potential (or at least much less potential) for damaging myself.  For example, as I understand it, all kicks are low line and the main kicksk are front, back round and side...no jump spinning hook or tornado kicks, etc. Plus, I like the fact that there is weapons training in Shorin-Ryu, as I am one of those who feel that that is an important part of martial arts training. Additinoally, though I do acknowledge that there is a competition aspect to Shorin-Ryu, from what I have witnessed it is MUCH less than the local TKD schools which I also find to be a good thing. I guess I'm more of a traditionalist when in comes to training (the three K's baby!) so that appeals to me also. When I made the move to CT I couldn't find a TKD school that I felt I would be happy at and since I've been down the McDojang road before, I thought this would be a good time to make the jump.  I also have to admit that the cost for Shorin-Ryu lessons is about 4x cheaper than TKD...money shouldn't be an issue I know, but still...:uhoh: 

I'm also a Brown Belt TKD (WTF). I'd be interested to hear what your view is on the differences between the two. It sounds like you don't regret leaving TKD for Shorin-Ryu.


----------

